# Kimber Solo replacement trigger?



## rj2ks2k (Apr 2, 2012)

I am finding the trigger on my Solo to be a little too short in length and the curve, along with the taper, creates a point which tends to be very uncomfortable and digging into my trigger finger after shooting several rounds.  Has anyone heard of a replacement aftermarket trigger to resolve this? Or any other ideas to remedy this. Any help greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

If it's Stainless I'll trade you for a Ruger LC9


----------



## fyonak (Apr 16, 2012)

I am having the same problem with my solo. shot 60 rounds through it yesterday and my finger still hurts. am thinking about calling Kimber. any solutions would be helpful


----------



## halfmoonclip (Jun 28, 2012)

How far down the trigger are you pressing, and are you using the distal joint or the pad of your finger?
There's no compelling reason to choke too low on the trigger.
Moon


----------



## zondfive (Dec 18, 2012)

P04 - Are you wearing gloves? My trigger impressed me the same way but once I put on my gloves it was not an issue. I never shoot without gloves.


----------

